# het pied X normal royal



## beefcake (Nov 17, 2008)

eveing all im considering putting my
male het pied to my normal female
what could the results be 
i looked the the genetic wizard but couldnt find an option for normal

thanks : victory:


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Unless your normal is het for pied as well there will only be phenotypes of normals my friend.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

beefcake said:


> eveing all im considering putting my
> male het pied to my normal female
> what could the results be
> i looked the the genetic wizard but couldnt find an option for normal
> ...


Normal is "the absence of any mutation."

So the option for normal is "don't tick any of the boxes".

If you cross a male het pied *P/p* to a normal female *P/P* you will get:

*P/p* (Normal looking but het pied)
*P/P* (Normal looking and not het pied)

In about 50% proportions.

But you cannot tell which of the babies are het pied and which aren't, because they all look normal - so all of the babies would be called "50% possible het pied".


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think it would read easier if the gene pairs were written like this:

normal was *N/N*
het pied was *N/p *

which would result in a normal x het pied punnett looking like this:

...... *N* ... *N*
*N*... NN .. NN
*p*... Np ... Np

so as previously stated: half a clutch of normals, and half a clutch of het pieds 'should' be produced (classed as 50% poss hets)


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I've done that cross! You get normals 50% ph pied. meaning there's a 50/50 chance they are het pied


----------

